# Knicks Sing chinese center!!!



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

Mengke Bateer, guess all this does is show isiah may not be picking his players just because of the color of their skin.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=afp-basket_chn_nba_bateer&prov=afp&type=lgns


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

The guys a tank, heres another link




> Menk Bateer is to sign with New York Knicks, his agent disclosed.
> "We have accepted a contract offered by the Knicks, and the contract is very likely to be signed", said Xia Song, who also revealed they have booked tickets to New York on September 22.
> 
> According to Xia, the one-year contract, worth of US$700,000, would finally be signed after Bateer receiving a physical exmination required by the Knicks late this month in New York.
> ...


Link


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bateer has always been solid in international games, but his style of play has never been a success in the NBA. The fast tempo of the game is too much for him to handle in my opinion, but I guess he's good for 7 minutes off the bench or something like that...


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Seems he's got a decent outside touch. He might be a Doleac pick and roll replacement. He looks like he should be capable of setting a decent screen.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

You can find his Olympic stats here:

http://www.nba.com/wbc/nba_stats.html

He had some good games, he scored 19 against us. He appears to be another TT on the boards though. I'll guess his D ain't much.

Oh well, if he stands near the rim with his arms up at least its something to shoot over in practice.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

i am shocked..the dude is ripped..i thought he would me a round mound of rebound.....whats his problem??


we are set at center now..Sundov..Bateer:sour:


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

His claim to fame:










oh I can't get enough of that picture :laugh:


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

oooh, I like him.

Looks like Vince is trying to prevent him from pissing on Shaq. This dude is a keeper....


----------



## beb0p (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> His claim to fame:
> 
> 
> ...



The "superman" has met his Kryptonite - Chinese centers.

LOL. Oh, I luv that picture.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

this guy is not going to play. he just isnt good enough


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

bateer sucks ***, i saw him at a Raptors game last season and all this guy can do is foul people. He does have a deccent shot from the outside but never gets a chance to use it because he is constantly in foul trouble. I think he almost fouled out against shaq in like 2 mins of coming into the game.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

sounds like a good way to toughen up our soft big men. if bateer stays fouling them they'll adjust sooner or later for the better


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

What 3rd string doesn't get in foul trouble against Shaq?

Bateer = Sundov, with one defining difference.

Bateer is slower and stronger. Sundov is quicker and weaker. Whichever works out better for the team gets to stay. Offensively they are the same, the question is which attributes will the Knicks need more on defense.

You would think the Knicks would need Bateer's size, especially if Shaq is back in the east, but he wouldn't be very practical against many other opponents who will be employing quicker PFs at center. Of course, Shaq is quicker than Bateer too, but he wouldn't be able to just back him down and cruise to the basket like he would with Sundov.


----------



## son of oakley (Dec 24, 2003)

Until I see a picture of Shaq lying on the floor from Sundov, Bateer is my man.


----------



## NYKFan123 (Sep 26, 2004)

I liek this signing and I think he can make this team. I'd rather have Shandon "Stonehands" Anderson rotting on the IR.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> What 3rd string doesn't get in foul trouble against Shaq?
> 
> Bateer = Sundov, with one defining difference.
> ...


Bateer is 6'11'' 290 and Sundov is 7'2'' and - what 140? This is a helluva difference. 

Plus, they are pretty different types of players. I have seen a couple of Chinese games in international competition (against Germany, the US a.o.), and on that stage Bateer is the full package. He's got a decent stroke from outside, he can bang down low, he grabs rebounds and he also showed some nifty passes. He doesn't jump when shooting a trey, and he's immobile, but he is a heady basketball player.

I would call him a very poor man's Arvydas Sabonis, at least in international games. His style simply doesn't fit to how the game is played in the US, though, and he will be cut before 2005 comes up, unless he has a break-through year or the Knicks are injury-plagued. 

Still, I'd rather cut Sundov. He's 7'2'' and his biggest asset is free-throw shooting. :laugh:


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Bateer is 6'11'' 290 and Sundov is 7'2'' and - what 140? This is a helluva difference.


240. The question is whether or not Bateer can keep up with the PFs that will be masquerading as centers in the east, which I suspect he will not. They certainly won't have trouble chasing him on offense to contest his "jumper".


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

bateer is 6'11 and 290....sundov may weight 240,in fact rumor has it he added 15 pounds,but when you look at the comparitive bodies,there is no comparison..Bateer is a rock....

how would you compare Doleac to bateer??


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> The question is whether or not Bateer can keep up with the PFs that will be masquerading as centers in the east, which I suspect he will not. They certainly won't have trouble chasing him on offense to contest his "jumper".


I agree, he just cannot keep up with those PFs - not even with real Centers - and his jump shot is NBA average at best. He should leave the NBA and be a star in Europe.

Comparing Bateer to Doleac:

I would say they have a lot in common, even though Doleac is more agile, defends better and shoots better. Surprisingly, both players are of the same age (there's 1 1/2 years between them). When you see Bateer play (even 1, 2 years ago) you always get the impression that this guy must be approaching his 40s - he's yet to turn 29.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

I like Bateer over Sundov. Especially with Shaq in the East. Its nice to have a huge body for some fouls, and its good for our frontcourt players to play against a big body like Bateer's in practice.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*It really makes no difference...*

Shaq will abuse either of them horribly, size or not. Big Ben seemed to do OK against him....how big is he again? It ain't the size of the dog in the fight...its the size of the fight in the dog.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Fordy74</b>!
> I like Bateer over Sundov. Especially with Shaq in the East. Its nice to have a huge body for some fouls, and its good for our frontcourt players to play against a big body like Bateer's in practice.


If Bateer is matched up against Shaq again you guys are in for a treat  

Oh wait actually if you're rooting for the Knicks to win it wouldn't be so pretty to watch...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> I would say they have a lot in common, even though Doleac is more agile, defends better and shoots better.


In other words, Sundov is a Doleac in training.


----------

